

Show HN: Mariocraft.com - A Community Based SMB - xumi

After three years of joyful experiments I&#x27;m glad to present you the result of them.<p>Mariocraft is a SMB web project based solely on HTML5&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS, without canvas. The whole idea behind it was to create a community in order to build and share new kind of SMB experience. To achieve this goal, I focused most of my efforts on the editor, making it as easy to use for beginners without forgetting about advanced users (shortcuts, etc.) 
I tried to create overall design which matches subject of my nostalgia – the 80&#x27;s. Hence, you&#x27;ll have the pleasure to encounter less fancy effects and more 8 bits images.<p>Once you have created a world, it is serialized in a database. At this point you can share your world with anybody just by sending a link. 
I must precise that anybody can play without a need to register. Registration is only required to perform editing or creation of a new world.<p>Here is an example of a world I made for the HN community: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mariocraft.com&#x2F;show_hn&#x2F;s&#x2F;xumi 
and if you want a little challenge, here it is: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mariocraft.com&#x2F;nfXdir&#x2F;s&#x2F;xumi (beat my time if you dare: 346)<p>Oh, and please note that for this demo sounds and musics are available only to registered users to spare some bandwidth.<p>If you are interested in the project you can visit a little blog about it which I started: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.mariocraft.com. 
Naturally, all the client side code will soon be available on Github.<p>Thanks for your time, I hope to see you soon jumping on Goombas with me!
======
xauronx
Looks pretty neat. I'm at work so I only had a few minutes to play around with
it. It seems really smooth and fun. I'll bookmark it to play around later. The
concept is really cool. I want to see what some people have been able to come
up with. Do you have limits on the size of the world people can create?

I wonder why you "brag" that you don't use canvas though. I would think that's
the correct way of making a game now-a-days, in lieu of web-gl not being
widely supported.

~~~
xumi
Thanks! Not bragging, totally sorry if it looks like I'm! At the very
beginning I tried to do something very stupid: create the game using only the
DOM. All data in it, no variable, just div, data attributes, classes. It was
just to have fun with jQuery limitation (and gosh, I saw them, my Firefox died
a lot at this time!). When I started to do more, with a bigger goal, I just
kept all I did previously.

I started to do a canvas version for a weekend, but at the end it wasn't worth
it, the editor and the game were too far to step back!

Again, thanks for your feedback!

------
xumi
And the links: [http://mariocraft.com](http://mariocraft.com)
[http://mariocraft.com/show_hn/s/xumi](http://mariocraft.com/show_hn/s/xumi)
[http://mariocraft.com/nfXdir/s/xumi](http://mariocraft.com/nfXdir/s/xumi)
[http://blog.mariocraft.com](http://blog.mariocraft.com)

Cheers!

------
aadlani
Cool, glad to see it released!

~~~
xumi
Thanks for the support!

------
jpmatz
Great job there!

~~~
xumi
Thank you!

